# Mi sento come se non avessi passato l'esame



## giuggiola91

Ciao a tutti, volevo chiedervi come tradurreste questa frase, dato che ho qualche problema con il subjunctive inglese.

"Mi sento come se non avessi passato l'esame".

"I feel as if I *haven't passed* the exam"
"I feel as if I *hadn't passed* the exam"
"I feel as if I *didn't pass *the exam"

Sul mio grammar book mi dice di utilizzare il present tense per riferirmi ad un'azione reale o che io penso sia vera. Il tempo passato per riferirmi ad un'azione irreale. A questo punto mi verrebbe da pensare che la frase corretta sia la prima (haven't passed), ma ciò che mi confonde è il fatto che l'azione di "fare l'esame" è già totalmente conclusa, poichè l'esame l'ho sostenuto mesi fa, quindi mi verrebbe da credere che anche la seconda frase sia corretta...sono molto confusa :/

Qualcuno sarebbe così gentile da dirmi qual è la frase giusta e perchè? Grazie mille


----------



## giginho

Ciao,

premesso che ti prego di non prendere il mio commento come oro colato perché molto probabilmente è sbagliato, ti dico che io andrei con la terza: I feel like I didn't pass my exam. Vediamo se c'è qualcuno che ci da un parere autorevole!


----------



## Pincadilly

Per me è corretta la seconda, perché le tre frasi mi suonano rispettivamente così:

Mi sento come se non _ho passato_ l'esame
Mi sento come se non _avessi passato_ l'esame
Mi sento come se non _passassi _l'esame


----------



## giginho

Allora non ho capito la differenza tra l'uso di have e di do in questo caso!


----------



## Odysseus54

A me pare che 

"I feel as if I haven't passed / didn't pass the exam"

significhino ambedue che _non so se l'esame l'ho passato, ma ho paura di no._


Invece :

"I feel as if I hadn't passed the exam"


significa che _l'esame l'ho passato, ma che mi sento come se non l'avessi passato_.


----------



## giuggiola91

grazie a tutti per l'aiuto, anche se continuo ad essere abbastanza confusa al riguardo :/


----------



## rrose17

Odysseus54 said:


> A me pare che
> 
> "I feel as if I haven't passed / didn't pass the exam"
> 
> significhino ambedue che _non so se l'esame l'ho passato, ma ho paura di no._
> 
> 
> Invece :
> 
> "I feel as if I hadn't passed the exam"
> 
> 
> significa che _l'esame l'ho passato, ma che mi sento come se non l'avessi passato_.


Ciao, sorry but "I feel as if I hadn't passed the exam" is wrong. 
I feel as if I didn't pass the exam = I feel as if I haven't passed the exam. This describes a feeling you have now.
I *felt* as if I *hadn't* passed the exam. This describes a feeling that you had in the past.


----------



## Odysseus54

rrose17 said:


> Ciao, sorry but "I feel as if I hadn't passed the exam" is wrong.



Let's see why.  The way I interpreted the Italian sentence is :

"Mi sento (ora) come se (in passato) non avessi passato l'esame ( ed invece l'ho passato e come ! )"


Un esempio che forse aiuta a chiarire :

" I feel as tired as if I hadn't had any sleep "  ( in fact, I slept 8 hours )


Why are these constructions wrong ?


----------



## giuggiola91

rrose17 said:


> Ciao, sorry but "I feel as if I hadn't passed the exam" is wrong.
> I feel as if I didn't pass the exam = I feel as if I haven't passed the exam. This describes a feeling you have now.
> I *felt* as if I *hadn't* pass the exam. This describes a feeling that you had in the past.



Ho appena controllato la regola su questo sito: http://www.grammaring.com/as-if-as-though e secondo quanto c'è scritto, "I feel as if I hadn't passed the exam" potrebbe essere corretto in quanto esprimerebbe un'azione nel presente (I feel) che però è probabile che non sia vera poichè viene usato un unreal tense (hadn't passed). La frase in questione significherebbe che in questo momento mi sento come se non avessi passato l'esame, ma molto probabilmente l'ho passato.
Questo è quello che ho capito io, è corretto?

Tornando alla frase iniziale, sempre secondo la regola grammaticale scritta nel sito, la traduzione che penso sia corretta è "I feel as if I haven't passed the exam" perchè adesso mi sento come se non lo avessi passato e molto probabilmente è così. (perchè uso un present tense, "haven't passed)

Qualcuno potrebbe dirmi se i miei ragionamenti sono corretti? grazie!!


ps. grazie odysseus54 per la risposta precendente


----------



## AlabamaBoy

From an AE perspective. I would definitely say "I don't feel like I passed the exam." I would never say any of the above suggestions. Although 1 and 3 are technically correct, they sound more like literal translations than what a native would say. They are far too formal for me to imagine anyone saying them.


----------



## Odysseus54

giuggiola91 said:


> ps. grazie odysseus54 per la risposta precendente




Non c'e' di che 

Pero' da' retta a loro piu' che a me - io l'inglese lo parlo e scrivo quotidianamente da 26 anni, ma l'ho sovrapposto a strutture linguistiche preesistenti.  Per cui sia tu che io dobbiamo prendere quello che dico con beneficio di inventario, ci puo' essere in agguato il calco involontario o qualcosa d'altro.

Se fossi in te, starei a vedere che altro viene fuori dalla discussione, che un po' di pazienza aiuta anche in queste cose .



AlabamaBoy said:


> From an AE perspective. I would definitely say "I don't feel like I passed the exam." I would never say any of the above suggestions. Although 1 and 3 are technically correct, they sound more like literal translations than what a native would say. They are far too formal for me to imagine anyone saying them.



The first two examples from Google with "I feel as if I hadn't" :

Dickens - Barnaby Rudge, Chapter 72 :  " .. I feel as if I hadn't suffered any hardships.. "

John Buchan - Watcher by the threshold - page 125 : “*I feel as if I hadn't* slept for a week, and I'm hungry and thirsty.”

Plus a ton of  "I feel as if I hadn't slept ( at all, for weeks etc )"


Come la mettiamo ?


----------



## ALEX1981X

I don't know if it helps but I found this

http://www.grammaring.com/as-if-as-though

Secondo quanto sembra dal link sopra _I feel as though I hadn't slept_ is used to express *now* regarding an unreal or improbable past situation.
Frankly I don't know if it helps guys , just food for thought


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Odysseus54 said:


> The first two examples from Google with "I feel as if I hadn't" :
> Dickens - Barnaby Rudge, Chapter 72 :  " .. I feel as if I hadn't suffered any hardships.. "


My comment was addressed to AE spoken today, rather than written over a hundred years ago.  


ALEX1981X said:


> I don't know if it helps but I found this
> http://www.grammaring.com/as-if-as-though
> Secondo quanto sembra dal link sopra _I feel as though I hadn't slept_ is used to express *now* regarding an unreal or improbable past situation.
> Frankly I don't know if it helps guys , just food for thought


The past perfect subjunctive mood is rare in AE, and I suspect in BE as well. It is definitely for the upper class or someone polished and proper. If I spoke like that, people would quickly avoid me until I got off my high horse.


----------



## CPA

From a BE perspective, I would definitely say _I feel as if I haven't slept for three days_, cioè, mi sento a pezzi. Ma per quanto riguarda l'esame dell'OP, si tratta di una sensazione non di una condizione fisica, quindi concordo più o meno con AB (hi Bill!): _I don't feel I passed the exam. _


----------



## rrose17

Odysseus54 said:


> Dickens - Barnaby Rudge, Chapter 72 :  " .. I feel as if I hadn't suffered any hardships.. "
> John Buchan - Watcher by the threshold - page 125 : “*I feel as if I hadn't* slept for a week, and I'm hungry and thirsty.”


Gabriel I agree with AB. Maybe it was used this way a long time ago but it sounds wrong to my ears now, or at the very least overly formal or stilted. And as CPA says, it's not only an American sensibility here.


----------



## Odysseus54

rrose17 said:


> Gabriel I agree with AB. Maybe it was used this way a long time ago but it sounds wrong to my ears now, or at the very least overly formal or stilted. And as CPA says, it's not only an American sensibility here.



Hey, the good thing about this place is that you get to interview the natives - your wish is my command 

But I can do it at home too, you know ?

I just asked my wife , and whereas she took " I feel as if I hadn't slept at all" in a stride, when I asked about " I feel as if I hadn't passed the exam " she made the same face as when I try to make her try gorgonzola cheese.  There's something going on here that I'd like to understand.

The funny thing is that If I had to say this from scratch, I would probably say " It feels like I haven't even passed the exam" - forget about 'as if'.

But then, when you have to deal with these abstract mode/tense exercises...


----------



## CPA

Could the problem be that "I feel" also means "mi sembra"?


----------



## giginho

Even if my opinion is not so relevant, I agree with Ody: if I had to say it form scratch I would say:* I feel *_(now)_ *like I didn't pass the exam* _(I had an exam yesterday)_ and I'd translate this as: penso di non aver passato l'esame.

So, fellas, do you think my try is correct?

Thank you all!


----------



## giuggiola91

Grazie mille a tutti ragazzi!
sulla mia grammatica c'è anche una frase che recita così : "they'_re acting_ as if nothing _had happened_"... stando a quello che avete scritto anche questa frase suona male ed è abbastanza antiquata, giusto? una versione più "moderna" dovrebbe essere they're acting as if nothing has happened" ?


----------



## ALEX1981X

giuggiola91 said:


> Grazie mille a tutti ragazzi!
> sulla mia grammatica c'è anche una frase che recita così : "they'_re acting_ as if nothing _had happened_"... stando a quello che avete scritto anche questa frase suona male ed è abbastanza antiquata, giusto? una versione più "moderna" dovrebbe essere they're acting as if nothing has happened" ?



Devi attender un native ma a pelle dico che forse "had happened" è un congiuntivo mentre "has happened" è un indicativo dopo "as if".Forse Had happened indica più l'improbabilità o il dubbio relativamente all'evento in questione, nel senso che era probabile che qualcosa fosse successo


----------



## Einstein

My two eurocents:
First, "like" or "as if"?
When I started teaching in Italy 35 years ago, to my BrE ear "like" in this position sounded definitely American and informal too. I always taught that "like" wasn't a conjunction, so we should say "as if" (I'm told that if Americans want to be super-correct they prefer "as though" to "as if"). This has changed a lot and I notice that "like" is common in the British media too.

Second, what tense?
If we want to be literal, the "as if" means: "I feel (I have the same feeling) as I would if I hadn't passed the exam". But again the rules have been relaxed a lot and it can sound literary and stilted.

For the case in this thread:
I feel I haven't passed the exam = mi sa che sarò bocciato
I feel like/as if ... Hmm... sorry you guys, but here I think I'd stick to "as if I hadn't passed the exam". If we say "I feel as if I didn't pass the exam" there's a risk of confusion with the case above. I think the problem is that it's a strange thing to say! Why should someone feel that way? Does it mean that he was depressed before the exam and in spite of passing it he doesn't feel any better?


----------



## giginho

Einstein, grazie per la spiegazione!

"mi sento come se non avessi passato l'esame" io lo userei, per esempio, se avessi preso un brutto voto: l'esame l'ho passato ma non con il voto desiderato e allora sono depresso come se non l'avessi passato.

"Mi sa / Sento che non ho passato l'esame" vuol dire che ho fatto l'esame, non so ancora se l'ho passato o meno ma ho la sensazione di non averlo passato.

Per quanto riguarda l'inglese, qui l'affare si ingrossa e lascio il posto ai gran calibri del forum.....sinceramente non mi è ancora chiaro come rendere queste due sfumature.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Interesting Einstein  

I think the problem with this sentence is also the fact that we're dealing with a first person singular (I) thus I think it is why the sentence is a strange thing to say when speaking about ourselves.

What do you think about :_ She seems as though he *hadn't* slept for day_s (counterfactual or unlikely - he had slept I'm 99% sure)
To me the above is a little different in meaning in comparison to_ She seems as though he *hasn't *slept for days_ (indicative and real a possibility- it's true that he hasn't slept or it's very likely)


----------



## giuggiola91

Einstein said:


> My two eurocents:
> First, "like" or "as if"?
> When I started teaching in Italy 35 years ago, to my BrE ear "like" in this position sounded definitely American and informal too. I always taught that "like" wasn't a conjunction, so we should say "as if" (I'm told that if Americans want to be super-correct they prefer "as though" to "as if"). This has changed a lot and I notice that "like" is common in the British media too.
> 
> Second, what tense?
> If we want to be literal, the "as if" means: "I feel (I have the same feeling) as I would if I hadn't passed the exam". But again the rules have been relaxed a lot and it can sound literary and stilted.
> 
> For the case in this thread:
> I feel I haven't passed the exam = mi sa che sarò bocciato
> I feel like/as if ... *Hmm... sorry you guys, but here I think I'd stick to "as if I hadn't passed the exam". If we say "I feel as if I didn't pass the exam" there's a risk of confusion with the case above. I think the problem is that it's a strange thing to say! Why should someone feel that way? Does it mean that he was depressed before the exam and in spite of passing it he doesn't feel any better?*



Grazie per la tua spiegazione! probabilmente questo esempio è un caso limite, dipende molto da come si interpreta la frase...

ma ad esempio, se dicessi _"I feel like I hadn't eaten for days_" ? in questo caso la frase non va interpretata, non è una cosa "strana" da dire...però da quello che ho potuto capire dalla discussione su questo forum, la maggior parte dei madrelingua direbbero _"I feel like I haven't eaten for days"_, nonostante la condizione di irrealtà (cioè il fatto che tu hai mangiato, ma ti senti come se non lo avessi fatto)....


----------



## Einstein

giuggiola91 said:


> Grazie per la tua spiegazione! probabilmente questo esempio è un caso limite, dipende molto da come si interpreta la frase...
> ma ad esempio, se dicessi "I feel like I hadn't eaten for days" ? in questo caso la frase non va interpretata, non è una cosa "strana" da dire...però da quello che ho potuto capire dalla discussione su questo forum, la maggior parte dei madrelingua direbbero "I feel like I haven't eaten for days", nonostante la condizione di irrealtà (cioè il fatto che tu hai mangiato, ma ti senti come se non lo avessi fatto)....


Sì, era un caso limite, come dici tu. "I feel like I haven't eaten for days" è normalissimo, anche se a rigore "hadn't" è più conforme alle regole sull'irrealtà.


----------



## giuggiola91

Einstein said:


> Sì, era un caso limite, come dici tu. "I feel like I haven't eaten for days" è normalissimo, anche se a rigore "hadn't" è più conforme alle regole sull'irrealtà.



Grazie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Odysseus54

Einstein said:


> Sì, era un caso limite, come dici tu. "I feel like I haven't eaten for days" è normalissimo, anche se a rigore "hadn't" è più conforme alle regole sull'irrealtà.




Di cosa si tratta, quindi, di una costruzione sbagliata oppure obsoleta ?


----------



## Einstein

"I feel as if I hadn't eaten for days" secondo me è piuttosto formale e letterario e in questo caso non c'è ambiguità nel dire "haven't", ma sarebbe un'esagerazione dire che è sbagliato o obsoleto.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

We may be missing some important context.

Let me amend my previous statement. If I know that I did pass the exam, but for some reason I still feel ill at ease about the course, and the person to whom I am speaking also knows that I passed the exam, then I would have no problem saying





> I feel as if I hadn't passed the exam



But if I don't know that I passed the exam, and I am stating my doubt about it, the above sentence would be completely incorrect, and I would say:





> I don't feel [like/that] I passed the exam.
> It doesn't/didn't seem to me like I passed the exam.


----------



## Odysseus54

AlabamaBoy said:


> We may be missing some important context.
> 
> Let me amend my previous statement. If I know that I did pass the exam, but for some reason I still feel ill at ease about the course, and the person to whom I am speaking also knows that I passed the exam, then I would have no problem saying
> 
> But if I don't know that I passed the exam, and I am stating my doubt about it, the above sentence would be completely incorrect, and I would say:




Sono d'accordo - e mi pare che sia quello che ho scritto sul post #8, che riporto qui sotto :




> rrose17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao, sorry but "I feel as if I hadn't passed the exam" is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see why. The way I interpreted the Italian sentence is :
> 
> "Mi sento (ora) come se (in passato) non avessi passato l'esame ( ed invece l'ho passato e come ! )"
> 
> 
> Un esempio che forse aiuta a chiarire :
> 
> " I feel as tired as if I hadn't had any sleep " ( in fact, I slept 8 hours )
> 
> 
> Why are these constructions wrong ?
Click to expand...



Do we still disagree ?


----------



## AlabamaBoy

No, in fact, I did not disagree about the sleep, because it was clear that you did, in fact,  sleep. If it's clear you did pass the exam, and you still feel as if you hadn't passed the exam, then we agree.  I probably would go into Southern redundant mode and say "I feel just as I would [have felt] if I hadn't passed the exam."


----------



## giuggiola91

Credo che per rendere più comprensibile il fatto che tu hai dato l'esame, ma pensi di non averlo superato, in italiano sarebbe meglio dire _" sento di non aver passato l'esame"_...così risulterebbe più chiaro e senza equivoci


----------



## Willower

giuggiola, that brings us back to Alabamaboy's very sensible suggestion that in English it should be made into a negative sentence 

_I don't feel as though/as if/like  I passed the exam_.


----------



## Odysseus54

giuggiola91 said:


> Credo che per rendere più comprensibile il fatto che tu hai dato l'esame, ma pensi di non averlo superato, in italiano sarebbe meglio dire _" sento di non aver passato l'esame"_...così risulterebbe più chiaro e senza equivoci




No , quella e' un'altra frase con un altro significato.

"Mi sento come se non avessi passato l'esame" significa , per esempio "Prima dell'esame ero preoccupata, adesso che l'ho passato non e' cambiato niente, continuo a essere preoccupata".


"Sento di non aver passato l'esame" significa invece che credo di non aver passato l'esame, anche se ancora il risultato non mi e' stato comunicato.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Agree with Ody, they're different.

Hope I'm not wrong I'm starting to be confused.

Are we saying that _I don't feel as though/as if/like  I passed the exam_= _ Sento di non di aver passato l'esame  _(in which case I still don't know if I've passed the exam)

whereas _I feel as though/as if I hadn't passed the exam_ = _Mi sento come se non avessi passato l'esame_ (in which case I know that I passed the exam)

Do we all agree guys?


----------



## AlabamaBoy

@Alex Sono d'accordo io.  (Though to avoid confusion, I'd use "I feel just as I would [have felt] if I hadn't passed the exam.")


----------



## giuggiola91

Odysseus54 said:


> No , quella e' un'altra frase con un altro significato.
> 
> "Mi sento come se non avessi passato l'esame" significa , per esempio "Prima dell'esame ero preoccupata, adesso che l'ho passato non e' cambiato niente, continuo a essere preoccupata".
> 
> 
> *"Sento di non aver passato l'esame" significa invece che credo di non aver passato l'esame, anche se ancora il risultato non mi e' stato comunicato*.



Concordo perfettamente con te, infatti era proprio questo il senso di ciò che intendevo nel post iniziale. Credo che l'equivoco di fondo sia stato proprio questo, ovvero che ho posto male la frase all'inizio, l'ho scritta di getto senza pensare alle sottili sfumature della lingua e al fatto che poteva essere capita in un'altra maniera, mea culpa 

La cosa che mi ha tratta in inganno era che la mia grammatica diceva :

He seems as if he hadn't slept for days. (it seems that he hasn't slept for days, but he (probably) has or *we don't know whether he has or not*)
He seems as if he hasn't slept for days. (he hasn't slept for days)

Io mi sento di aver fallito l'esame, però ovviamente è una sensazione, non posso essere sicura di averlo fallito, per questo motivo credevo che bisognasse utilizzare l'unreal past "hadn't passed"

Detto ciò, siete stata molto gentili come sempre


----------



## ALEX1981X

AlabamaBoy said:


> @Alex Sono d'accordo io.



Grazie Al  Spero sia almeno una buona sintesi per Giuggiola


----------



## Odysseus54

Einstein said:


> Why should someone feel that way? Does it mean that he was depressed before the exam and in spite of passing it he doesn't feel any better?




Exactly !  In fact now giuggiola informs us that the initial sentence was not what she really meant.  

But we didn't just spin our wheels, I think - I am pretty happy that my understanding was aligned with yours, and it was a good 'ripasso'.


----------



## giuggiola91

ALEX1981X said:


> Grazie Al  Spero sia almeno una buona sintesi per Giuggiola



Certo, grazie mille


----------



## ALEX1981X

Odysseus54 said:


> Exactly !  In fact now giuggiola informs us that the initial sentence was not what she really meant.
> 
> But we didn't just spin our wheels, I think - I am pretty happy that my understanding was aligned with yours, and it was a good 'ripasso'.



Sorry Ody what sentence would be a strange thing to say ??


----------



## Odysseus54

ALEX1981X said:


> Sorry Ody what sentence would be a strange thing to say ??




I don't know - did I write that ?


----------



## giuggiola91

Tralasciando la frase dell'esame che siamo tutti d'accordo sia stata una frase espressa male e che dipende molto da come la si interpreta...

In altri casi (giusto per vedere se ho capito),ad esempio la frase "I feel as if I had run a marathon" (detto da qualcuno dopo aver fatto un'estenuante corsa), è grammaticalmente corretta ma troppo formale e "pomposa", giusto? Per questo è preferibile dire "as if I have run a marathon". E' giusto il mio ragionamento? (poi prometto di smettere di assillarvi


----------



## Odysseus54

In my opinion, 

"I feel as if I had run a marathon" 

is correct and of, I think, neutral register ( non troppo formale e sicuramente non pomposa ) - although a sentence like :

"I feel like I just ran a marathon"

Would probably be a more frequent choice in spoken language.


----------



## giuggiola91

Odysseus54 said:


> In my opinion,
> 
> "I feel as if I had run a marathon"
> 
> is correct and of, I think, neutral register ( non troppo formale e sicuramente non pomposa ) - although a sentence like :
> 
> "I feel like I just ran a marathon"
> 
> Would probably be a more frequent choice in spoken language.



Thanks


----------



## ALEX1981X

giuggiola91 said:


> Tralasciando la frase dell'esame che siamo tutti d'accordo sia stata una frase espressa male e che dipende molto da come la si interpreta...
> 
> In altri casi (giusto per vedere se ho capito),ad esempio la frase "I feel as if I had run a marathon" (detto da qualcuno dopo aver fatto un'estenuante corsa), è grammaticalmente corretta ma troppo formale e "pomposa", giusto? Per questo è preferibile dire "as if I have run a marathon". E' giusto il mio ragionamento? (poi prometto di smettere di assillarvi



Se dici "I feel as if I had run a marathon" staresti dicendo che ti senti come se avessi fatto una maratona *ma non l'hai fatta in realtà*.


----------



## giuggiola91

ALEX1981X said:


> Se dici "I feel as if I had run a marathon" staresti dicendo che ti senti come se avessi fatto una maratona *ma non l'hai fatta in realtà*.



Chiarissimo


----------



## FraJunior

Definitely the second sentence Because the first one :I feel as if I *haven't passed* the exam"(mi sento come se non ho passato l'esame---->present perfect)
"I feel as if I *hadn't passed* the exam"(mi sento come se non avessi passato l'esame---->past perfect )
"I feel as if I *didn't pass *the exam"(mi sento come se non passassi l'esame--->simple past)


----------



## Willower

I'd say say "I feel as if I've run a marathon" when speaking in the present, or talking about the past "I felt as if I'd run a marathon."  In speech or informal writing, I'd always put the contracted forms.  In neither case would I be implying that I actually *had* run a marathon!


----------



## london calling

Odysseus54 said:


> "I feel like I just ran a marathon"
> 
> Would probably be a more frequent choice in spoken language.


Not in BE. We'd say I fell like* I've* just* run* a marathon'.


----------

